# CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln



## >ExX< (27. Februar 2011)

*CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Moin Leute
Ich hab den CPU Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen, also an dem Port für die CPU halt.
Und der dreht ständig immer auf 100 Prozent.

Bisher hab ich den immer runtergeregelt per Speedfan.
Ist der Lüfter vom Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
4 Pol Lüfter
Edit:
Hab im Bios natürlich SMART Fan aktiviert.
Also wie bekomm ich das hin dass er automatisch geregelt wird?

Danke im Vorraus

Edit:
Hab im Bios natürlich SMART Fan aktiviert.


----------



## mattinator (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Bei den meisten Mainboards ist es so, dass bei aktivierter Regelung über das BIOS keine Software-Regelung möglich ist. Wenn Du weiter mit mit SpeedFan regeln willst, solltest Du SMART Fan im BIOS ausschalten. Allerdings sollte die SMART Fan Regelung des MSI-Board's schon ordentlich regeln, ggf. musst Du im BIOS manuell auf PWM umstellen. Hast Du mal die CPU-Temperatur geprüft ?


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Jo, also unter Windows wenn ich im Inet bin hat der 24 Grad, die CPU
Unter Vollast mit Prime 95 gerade mal 45 Grad
Und wenn ich den Lüfter per Speedfan auf 85% stelle hab ich unter Volllast 49 Grad

Temperaturen sind also nicht das Problem dass er immer auf 100 läuft.
Ich schau gleich nochmal nach was sich da noch alles einstellen lässt.
Edit:
Paar Bilder vom Bios, dann ist es anschaulicher


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Da scheint irgendetwas "faul" zu sein. Der Mugen hat eine maximale Lüfterdrehzahl von 1400 rpm, Du hast mit CPU Smart FAN Target von 50 eine Zieltemperatur von 50 °C eingestellt, die CPU-Tempteratur beträgt nur 30 °C und der Lüfter steht auf 1408 rpm (also gerundet auf max.). Teste mal die weiteren Optionen unter CPU-Fan durch, evtl. funktioniert eine andere Methode. Ansonsten erstmal einen anderen Lüfter testen. Hast Du den SYS Fan 1 angschlossen ? Meldet ja auch keine Drehzahl zurück. Wenn nicht, würde ich die Steuerung im BIOS deaktivieren.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Also am Mainboard hab ich nur einen Lüfter angeschlossen.
Das ist halt der Lüfter vom Mugen, der sitzt an dem CPU FAN Stecker.
Werde mal verschiedene sachen testen


----------



## Bloggen (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

Es kann auch sein, dass PWM Steuerung defekt ist. Bei mir war es so: Ich dachte erst, dass mein CPU zu heiß ist. Dehalb regelt es nicht runter. Als aber ein neuer Kühler drauf gesetzt habe, habe ich erst gemerkt, dass das Mainboard den Lüfter gar nicht per PWM steuert, obwohl es laut Handbuch können sollte. Jetzt ist auch zu spät für mich das Board umzutauschen  Jetzt steure den Lüfter mit SpeedFan.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter automatisch regeln*

So, hab jetzt die Einstellungen wie unten im Bild, und es läuft
Allerdings hab ich das Bild gemacht als ich die Einstellungen noch nciht aktiviert hatte, deswegen stimmen die Temps nicht ganz.
Allerdings wenn ich z.B Target 40 einstelle hält der Lüfter die CPU dann bei 50 Grad, und wenn ich target 50 einstelle hält er die CPU bei 60 Grad^^
Aber es funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte
Auf dem Bild wo der Pc ist sollte eigentlich zu sehen sein dass der Lüfter von der CPU gerade steht, und der Hecklüfter sich dreht, aber wegen dem Blitzlicht stehen se jetz beide^^

Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

